# Bobba the Bear (with extra treats) - (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bobba the Bear is a lovely cuddly bear. His legs and body are knitted as one piece, knitted flat on two needles. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form hip joints, this makes him a flexible bear who can sit and stand, making him very huggable.

Sitting he measures 12 inches/30cms, standing he measures 18 inches/46cms.

Included with this pattern is a full and detailed assembly guide, which is full of photos and written directions to help you create a perfect Bobba the Bear.

Also included are a choice of hats, Santa hat or bobble hat; small Christmas stocking and little bear who is also wearing a hat.

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/250771277/bobba-the-bear-with-extras?ref=shop_home_active_1

More photos and information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bobba-the-bear-with-extras

Price: £3.60/$5.80


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Good morning, Bear Queen. Once again, absolute perfection. I love, love, love Bobba, and look forward to making him. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Good morning, Bear Queen. Once again, absolute perfection. I love, love, love Bobba, and look forward to making him. Thank you.


Thank you  I hope you enjoy him.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

He is so precious.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How cute.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Ohhhhh I can't wait to get him on my needles.

Thank you Pat!

Gigi


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Cuteness overload here, Pat! Wonderful options!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Pat. So wonderful. I am so far behind on your wonderful patterns - I'll never catch up. But keep 'em coming!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Every time I think you just can't come up with another wonderful design, you go and fool me again! What a gorgeous Bobba bear! I got my pattern and have skimmed over the directions and once again, he looks like he is going to be a fun and easy pattern. I'm like jeanietta... I'm so far behind on your fabulous patterns that even if I stayed up 24 hours and did nothing else but knit, I'd never catch up. LOL But that doesn't stop me from collecting all of your wonderful designs! Thank you for giving us Bobba Bear! Can't wait to see them pop up here!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You have done it again! How adorable are these little ones


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awwww Pat, I love Bobba Bear. He has got the sweetest face. I do think this one is going to over-take my last favourite Bear. I won't mention the one but you know it. Lol. He is the perfect size for a gift too, as he's a quick knit and sew-up with his wobbly legs attached. That cute little Bobba's Teddy is adorable too. He looks so innocent. What a lovely choice of yarns you've used. Can you share them please? Pat, I love this cutie. I think my Baby Poppets need to have a rest from new ones for a while.
Hey!!! Eye-brows, I nearly missed them. And thank you for the option of a bobble hat, for us who don't 'do' Christmas, or want a Winter Bear. The Christmas bits could be put away with the decorations and bought out every year, while in the meantime, he's still cosy for Winter walks. I love Bobba!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, I love Bobba Bear and his hats with ear holes! Won't have to worry about them falling off. You always include something extra in your patterns for us and this extra little bear in the stocking wearing its own little hat is such a wonderful extra it could have been a pattern of its own! I love all your patterns but have a soft spot for your bears and you sure didn't disappoint me with this one. You are one very talented lady!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Pat, I love Bobba Bear. He has got the sweetest face. I do think this one is going to over-take my last favourite Bear. I won't mention the one but you know it. Lol. He is the perfect size for a gift too, as he's a quick knit and sew-up with his wobbly legs attached. That cute little Bobba's Teddy is adorable too. He looks so innocent. What a lovely choice of yarns you've used. Can you share them please? Pat, I love this cutie. I think my Baby Poppets need to have a rest from new ones for a while.
> Hey!!! Eye-brows, I nearly missed them. And thank you for the option of a bobble hat, for us who don't 'do' Christmas, or want a Winter Bear. The Christmas bits could be put away with the decorations and bought out every year, while in the meantime, he's still cosy for Winter walks. I love Bobba!


If you follow the links Chris the yarn suggested are listed  Pleased you like Bobba and his little friend.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Many thanks for your lovely comments


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going to second all your comments, Chris. Ha! I hadn't noticed the eyebrows! Thanks for pointing it out. I love this little guy and I'm going to try to sneak one in in-between my puppies and ratties. So... can we expect to see one of your Bobbas by the end of our (US) day???


chris kelly said:


> Awwww Pat, I love Bobba Bear. He has got the sweetest face. I do think this one is going to over-take my last favourite Bear. I won't mention the one but you know it. Lol. He is the perfect size for a gift too, as he's a quick knit and sew-up with his wobbly legs attached. That cute little Bobba's Teddy is adorable too. He looks so innocent. What a lovely choice of yarns you've used. Can you share them please? Pat, I love this cutie. I think my Baby Poppets need to have a rest from new ones for a while.
> Hey!!! Eye-brows, I nearly missed them. And thank you for the option of a bobble hat, for us who don't 'do' Christmas, or want a Winter Bear. The Christmas bits could be put away with the decorations and bought out every year, while in the meantime, he's still cosy for Winter walks. I love Bobba!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

He is a cutie!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I'm going to second all your comments, Chris. Ha! I hadn't noticed the eyebrows! Thanks for pointing it out. I love this little guy and I'm going to try to sneak one in in-between my puppies and ratties. So... can we expect to see one of your Bobbas by the end of our (US) day???


Haha. The tiny one would be an evening knit, but I think Bobba might take me a little longer. He won't be long though.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Ha.... I knew it. 😉


chris kelly said:


> Haha. The tiny one would be an evening knit, but I think Bobba might take me a little longer. He won't be long though.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another cutie Pat.. just knew you must be busy with another new design and once again it is adorable.. Congratulations. xo wendy


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another gorgeous design up to your usual high standard :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:



> Ha.... I knew it. 😉


I have visions of you knitting the tiny Teddies for each of the girls. How about a ginger one?


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love Bobba the Bear, Pat! He has such a sweet face and I love all the extras that go with the pattern - just in time for Xmas! 

You always surprise us with a new design that makes us so keen to get it on our needles! Lol!

Looking forward to seeing lots of Bobbas appearing on KP!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am just going to second and third all the wonderful comments about Bobba and Baby! I love them! And, like others, I am so far behind it will take me years to play catch up (just another reason to continue to confound the doctors!) LOL Those little ones are adorable and love the eyebrows and hats with ear holes. Thank you once again for giving us such a beautiful pattern.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmmm...


chris kelly said:


> I have visions of you knitting the tiny Teddies for each of the girls. How about a ginger one?


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

Pat, this is the perfect bear size that I have been looking for. I want to knit some bears for Christmas gifts. Bobba will be making the rounds this Christmas.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments  For those who are trying to catch up with me, knit faster 

Lobsterlice this bear is a good size, quick knit too


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments  For those who are trying to catch up with me, knit faster
> 
> Lobsterlice this bear is a good size, quick knit too


We are trying to keep up with you, Pat, but you seem to be able to run faster than us!

Love this sweet Bobba Bear so will have to knit it quickly!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You are so right, Letitia.... she does run faster than us. LOL


blackat99 said:


> We are trying to keep up with you, Pat, but you seem to be able to run faster then us!
> 
> Love this sweet Bobba Bear so will have to knit it quickly!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

You never cease to amaze me. You're the 'Queen' of bear designs.

These are beautiful, as always and those little hats are perfection. Well done again, Pat.

Leanna x


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love your creations!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments  For those who are trying to catch up with me, knit faster
> 
> Lobsterlice this bear is a good size, quick knit too


Pat, it's actually an impossibility to keep up with you. There is something going on in your head even when you are shopping in ASDA. Lol. 
Mind you... I'm not complaining, Sweetie. Keep them coming.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

he certainly is a handsome fella


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love his sweet face, another adorable bear!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, Bobba bear is adorable!! I think I may have to knit one for my little GD.! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

darling bear. Gypsycream,will the sweaters from any of your other bear patterns fit this bear?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marge in MI said:


> darling bear. Gypsycream,will the sweaters from any of your other bear patterns fit this bear?


Sorry I don't think they will


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh Pat ... can I not escape my addiction .... thank goodness I bought the pattern yesterday on Etsy .... I have had a fix for now but next time .... I know I wont be strong enough to stop myself looking at your new creations and having to try so hard .... so hard not to control my addiction and buy more patterns .....! Must not look, must not look,....oh heck I just can't stop myself!! LOL xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

meadowmadcow said:


> Oh Pat ... can I not escape my addiction .... thank goodness I bought the pattern yesterday on Etsy .... I have had a fix for now but next time .... I know I wont be strong enough to stop myself looking at your new creations and having to try so hard .... so hard not to control my addiction and buy more patterns .....! Must not look, must not look,....oh heck I just can't stop myself!! LOL xx


Awww go and look!! You know you want to


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah, Pat. You did work through all the challenges you were facing, and gave us this wonderful Bobba Bear and Baby. I heartily agree with everyone's LOVE of this Bear. Thanks for another irrisistable pattern, full of options and choices. 

And now I'd better choose to make Dinner! But I'll be back tonight, while you are sleeping!!!!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow you have done it again, another wonderful creation. Bobba Bear looks so incredibly cute; you really do have a great imagination and talent.
Diane


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love Bobba the Bear! You know Pat, I was just thinking the other day, hoping you would post a new pattern soon! Thank you....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Many thank yous for your lovely comments


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad I got another ball of the Phildar lol can't wait to start xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

The Phildar Nounours? It's lovely yarn, idea for contrasts and small bears, a bit expensive for a whole bear lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> The Phildar Nounours? It's lovely yarn, idea for contrasts and small bears, a bit expensive for a whole bear lol!


That yarn is high up on my favourite list now Pat. It's so beautiful to touch. Perfect for paws and muzzles and squishy little Teddies. Thank you for introducing me to it. It smiled at me when I opened my parcel. Lol.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> That yarn is high up on my favourite list now Pat. It's so beautiful to touch. Perfect for paws and muzzles and squishy little Teddies. Thank you for introducing me to it. It smiled at me when I opened my parcel. Lol.


I know exactly what you mean Chris.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> The Phildar Nounours? It's lovely yarn, idea for contrasts and small bears, a bit expensive for a whole bear lol!


I must have seen into your mind. I also got a two balls of the Rico teddy Aran in two colours.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> I must have seen into your mind. I also got a two balls of the Rico teddy Aran in two colours.


Another good one  Have you tried Phildar's Phil Douce? Gorgeous yarn!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Another good one  Have you tried Phildar's Phil Douce? Gorgeous yarn!


No but I might feel the need to do some retail therapy later


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another adorable bear. Love seeing what you'll come up with next, Pat.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Aww Pat, what a simple cute little bear you have done here. The expression on his face is just adorable. Another creation that will take on all the others. When do you breath my friend. Your always coming up with something new, aren't you? Well, this one to me is a hit and I'm sure I will be seeing a lot of Bobba The Bear around KP. Congrats on your new Teddy.. I just love him.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi pat, what is the chenille yarn do you use. I am in the UK .. 
And other yarns..thanks..barbara


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Hi pat, what is the chenille yarn do you use. I am in the UK ..
> And other yarns..thanks..barbara


The contrast yarn on the brown bear? Its James C Brett's Flutterby in beige


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another beautiful collection from Pat, I love them, you are an amazing pattern designer. &#128158; Ros xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Ros


You're welcome Pat, I forgot to tell you that Dani and Neil Huggable Bears arrived safely in the UK. 💞 Ros xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Pat, I forgot to tell you that Dani and Neil Huggable Bears arrived safely in the UK. 💞 Ros xx


That's good to hear and no doubt they were well received


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> That's good to hear and no doubt they were well received


Yes they were, I'm happy to say that they loved them. I've made another 4 Huggables since then, just need to sew up 2 of them, I will post them when I've finished. 💞 Ros xx


----------

